# How old is too old to play video games?



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Never to old to do anything


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

NEVER!!! The funniest thing was watching my grandma play wii tennis. She loves tennis so she got so in to the game she was just jumping around the room and yelling and everything. Haha!! :clap It was AMAZING!


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

you are never too old for video games


----------



## P312 (Apr 17, 2010)

35+

As a gamer I will stop playing games at some point in my life cause I will be doing other stuff (maybe sports, books, travel) and probably will be busy with a job, my wife and kids (I hope). But I will keep playing until I play most of the great games that are out there.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Even if I live to be 100, I still see myself playing games. But I imagine by then we'd have some kind of holodeck technology so my senile mind wouldn't couldn't tell reality from fantasy.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

Never too old. Life's too short and painful to give up doing anything that's entertaining to you. Why should it be any different than playing chess? I don't think we would ask that question about chess.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

You're never too old! In fact, my 70 y/o father is just getting into them, courtesy of the Wii!


----------



## penguin runner (Apr 28, 2010)

Never! Especially now that more games are developed with the realization that the average gamer age is increasing as people that got hooked at children continue to play (Now the average gamer age is 35 based on the Entertainment Software Association stats). Gaming is just another form of entertainment like movies or tv. Just adds some interaction.

Before they may have been childish, and geared toward children only, but with the rising profits that can be made by tapping into differing demographics for gaming, I don't think that any age is too old. (Look at how extreme Mortal Kombat was for introducing blood to a game since games were for children... now the level of gore in many games puts Mortal Kombat to shame... putting aside how pixelated and fake the blood used to look)

From experience my grandpa loved when he got to play Wii bowling with his great grandchildren. I'm sure simple, social games like that, that can be enjoyed across generations may help keep the elderly involved in gaming.

Gaming is changing with a push toward the casual (look at the 360's Kinect, or PS3's Move, or the entire premise of the Wii). Most 'hardcore' gamers hate these, but the money that can be made tapping into new players must be worth it to the companies.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Your never too old. It's all about what you like doing that matters. Some loose interest, get too busy, w/e, but some still enjoy it like any other recreational thing.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

never too old.

A lot of Eve Online players are 35+


----------



## Space Ghost (Jul 13, 2010)

Never! Why would you want to quit something so awesome? if you come to a point in your life where dont have a few hours to spare to have fun then please consider you daily routines!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

You're never too old. It's not my thing, but if other ppl like playing them, that's fine.


----------



## stephmae (Jul 11, 2010)

never too old


----------



## AstronautsGrapes (Sep 29, 2009)

never.

thats like saying someone is too old to watch tv.


----------



## Relaxation (Jul 12, 2010)

Sometime when you're in your 20's I'd say is when you're too old.

I mean sure you could play them forever, but why? It's like watching saturday morning cartoons. You could be 50 and still watching them, but it's weird.


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

Video games are a fantasy world. Past college age you should work on getting a real life so I voted 22.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Never ever. I'll be watching anime until I'm 99 going on 100 so I don't see why I should treat games any differently.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

The only times you shouldn't play games is if you got too much stuff to do, and gaming gets in the way of doing it.

But if you've got time, why not?


----------



## stooge (Jul 9, 2010)

AlwaysOnTheOutside said:


> Video games are a fantasy world. .


So are books.

and films.

and television.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Never. I don't think it's weird, and who cares if it's weird.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm too old to play video games. I just don't care.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

stooge said:


> So are books.
> 
> and films.
> 
> and television.


Exactly. I don't understand why games are pushed off into another category.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd be interested for more info on those statistics because I hear them all the time without citations. 

Guess it depends on your definition of gamer.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

im 30 i still play video games. the truth is video games and other forms of escapist entertainment are for people that are essentially losers in the real world. for most of them thier life is going to be one short vicarious jack off.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

You made your point perfectly in the first sentence, the imagery at the end was unnecessary.


----------



## Relaxation (Jul 12, 2010)

There's a difference comparing video games to art like books, music, tv shows or movies. The difference is that video games are not simply an enjoyment of something. It is interacting and living vicariously through a character in real-time. You choose all the character's decisions. Video games are used to fill the void from the lack of excitement and assertiveness in your own life.


----------



## Relaxation (Jul 12, 2010)

sacred said:


> im 30 i still play video games. the truth is video games and other forms of escapist entertainment are for people that are essentially losers in the real world. for most of them thier life is going to be one short vicarious jack off.


Unfortunately that's true for the most part. I don't know of any rich successful people who are huge gamers, unless they themselves make videogames.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Never!

I hope to be playing The Sims 45 when I'm in a nursing home.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Relaxation said:


> There's a difference comparing video games to art like books, music, tv shows or movies. The difference is that video games are not simply an enjoyment of something. It is interacting and living vicariously through a character in real-time. You choose all the character's decisions. Video games are used to fill the void from the lack of excitement and assertiveness in your own life.


Or they're just fun.

A loser is still a loser, doesn't matter if they stay at home playing 94 hours of fallout or watching 14 nfl games in a row.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Never!!


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Who voted for "no one should play video games"? :sus


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> Who voted for "no one should play video games"? :sus


They're a tool of the devil!! They lead to self-pleasure and rock and roll music!!


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

It doesn't matter at all.Playing video games shouldn't be age limited and it gives you a escape from your normal life.I also think that you can learn stuff from playing video games,but ultimatly for me it is a escape.
My mother is over 50 years old and she still plays computer games.She enjoys it a lot and I even think that she plays more than I do lol.
For me life is more interesting when I keep that inner child and to be able to enjoy childish stuff


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

last time I play video game was 1994 I was a kid with my old ATARI!!! bought it in 1991 ( i was 5 or 6 !!)

I don;t know anything about playstation. x-box or nittendo!! they asll look to me  ekkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Never too old, because there are so many different types of games to play.


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

yeah...i think ill always be able to beat people at Halo...haha, bring it!


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

It should be okay for anyone to play, but moderation is important regardless of age.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Well, the polls posted by Michael Weston were a complete joke. They were clearly hatched by the industry PR to bolster the perceived diversity of their customer base. The results are useless without seeing the questions asked, number of respondents, method of contact, or margins of error.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Never too old I think. I mean if it makes you happy and it's what you like doing, then do it  
I think even 50 + can play video games too because you have to play them with your kids


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Look at the PDF's themselves. They're practically formatted like magazine ads, it couldn't be more obvious. The specific questions asked and choices provided would be highly relevant, and without them the results mean nothing. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Relaxation (Jul 12, 2010)

I don't have much to comment on these survey results, but they have always baffled me. I remember hearing on CNN that something like 40 to 50% of all gamers were women. Yet whenever I look inside a video game store, it's about 90% men. And of the 10% women I see in there, it seems like they were just hopelessly tagging along with their boyfriend. And most of the people in the store are teenagers, not middle aged women. The day that I see a group of middle aged women going into a video game store looking for the latest version Street Fighter to play is the day that I will concede defeat.

And whenever they have those sample games to play, it's always a little kid playing it atleast 80% of the time.

I don't know if you used to play arcade games in shopping malls. In those places, 95% were males, and most of them were teenagers. I do not remember a single woman ever playing popular games like Mortal Kombat or racing games. There would be the occasional girl playing Pac-Man or Bubble Bobble or Tetris.

I'm not saying that the statistics you brought up are necessarily lies, but I have absolutely no way of reconciling what I've seen in my life from what those stats are saying.

The only place I remember seeing more girls were the places similar to Chuck E Cheese where you could win tickets and exchange them for prizes. Those places were fun.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

They don't have to be lies to be misleading.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

People who aren't gamers are the ones who think you're too old when you get past a certain age. Screw them.


----------



## Too Late for Tea (Jun 22, 2010)

Never! It's a great way to hangout with friends and family on a rainy day.


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

Depends on the game. I mean, I'm probably too old to play "My Little Pony: Pinkie Pie's Party"...

Games are getting better I think. They're becoming more social and more interesting. They're also becoming more addictive, and I don't think it's healthy to play too much, just like it's unhealthy to watch too much television, or eat too much sugar. I do think a lot of people play games to escape reality (especially the ugliness and blandness of modern life in places); but the same is true of many other kinds of entertainment, and games are especially suited to that since they're so interactive. In my opinion, a good game still beats the hell out of zoning out to some crappy television show and I don't see why one should be socially acceptable while the other is stigmatized.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

You are never too old to play videogames, but there is a time for gaming and a time for growing up, if you can't manage both of them in your life and you are over the age of 25 (I'm being generous), your priorities need to change. If your idea of finding a job is becoming a professional Halo player, you gotta stop playing video games.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Never too old.....but you get too old to sit and play all day like I did when I was a kid.

My thumbs are crazy strong.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Never too old. I'll still be playing when I'm 90  If I live that long. :lol


----------



## slkjao (Aug 5, 2009)

nevaaa


----------

